# I NEED HELP!!! PLEASE!



## THE-BEAST (Sep 11, 2009)

i had a message come up on my screen saying "vbulletin- you have chose not to agree with the rule terms and conditions, registration must expire" or something like that! but i do agree i just dont know where to go to agree to it! help! the other thing is i was just writting in a post on black widow labs and now i dunno where it is .... i'm lost. :confused1: :cursing:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

bump...


----------



## THE-BEAST (Sep 11, 2009)

?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

But you're online now. Might have been a glitch?

Dunno mate


----------

